# قسم الطيران يعلن حدادا عاما علي حصار أهلنا في غزه .... شاركونا وقفتنا



## م المصري (21 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شاء القدر أن يعيش جيلنا لحظات مخزيه و عار مطبق في هذه الاونه الصعبه و اخواننا في غزه يعيشون تحت الحصار و غرقي في الظلام و نحن نمارس دور المتفرج باقتدار 

و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

فلنعلن جميعا وقوفا صفا واحدا مع الاهل و الاخوان .... و حدادا علي الشهداء من الاطفال و المرضي و العجائز ...... و لنقاتل في سبيل الله ..... بمقاطعة كل منتج أجنبي مهما كانت جودته و له بديل عربي مهما كانت رداءته 

قاتلوا يا ساده في سبيل الله .... بهذا السلاح حاليا .... حتي يفعل الله أمرا كان مفعولا ​مواضيع ذات صلة : 

أطفال غزة يبيعون ألعابهم " ليعيشوا (بالصور) 

رسالتي لامتي التي تخلت عني

حملتنا هي: دعماً لأخواننا في غزة - ندعم المنتج الأسلامي فقط .. مهما كانت جودته 

أطفال غزة يذبحون أمام عيون المسلمين 

أخواننا في فلسطين - ما حالهم - أما آن لنا ان نستفيق


----------



## م المصري (21 يناير 2008)

تعرف علي غزه ... اذا كنت تجهلها​ 
غزة واحدة من أكثر المناطق كثافة بالسكان في العالم، ويسكنها مليون 178 ألفا من الفلسطينيين ، يعيش 33 في المئة منهم في مخيمات للاجئين تحت إشراف الأمم المتحدة. ويعيش في غزة 6900 مستوطن يهودي. 

تصل نسبة المناطق الخاضعة لسيطرة إسرائيل بما فيها المستوطنات إلى نحو أربعين في المئة من إجمالي مساحة قطاع غزة. وتسيطر إسرائيل على كافة الحدود الخارجية والطرق الرئيسية داخل قطاع غزه 












المصدر : www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/specials/meast_maps/4.shtml​


----------



## أهل الحديث (9 مارس 2008)

اللهم انصراخواننا المسلمين فى فلسطين وغزه وفى كل مكان
اللهم انصرهم وأيدهم بحولك وقوتك
اللهم عليك بمن عاداهم وحاصرهم وقاتلهم
اللهم حرر أسراهم واجعل لهم من كل كرب فرجا 
اللهم أمين


----------



## eng.amani (12 مارس 2008)

مبادرة طيبة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (15 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على الدعم وهذه الوقفة التي تسعدنا دائما من اخوة قلوبهم معنا في كل لحظة من حياتنا

نسألكم الدعاء ثم الدعاء ثم الدعاء بارك الله فيكم


----------



## meid79 (18 مارس 2008)

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل*

اللهم مثبت اقدامهم و انصرهم علي اشد الناس عداوة لدينك اليهود بني صهيون 
اللهم ما اعز المسلمين بأمام رشد يجمعهم علي دينك وينصرهم علي عدوهم


----------



## سبع الليل (19 مارس 2008)

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

اللهم أرفع عنا الذل والهوان 
اللهم آمين *


----------



## meid79 (31 مارس 2008)

اللهم انصراخواننا المسلمين فى فلسطين وغزه وفى كل مكان
اللهم انصرهم وأيدهم بحولك وقوتك
اللهم عليك بمن عاداهم وحاصرهم وقاتلهم
اللهم حرر أسراهم واجعل لهم من كل كرب فرجا 
اللهم أمين اللهم أمين


----------



## شوقي فنصه (29 أبريل 2008)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في الاسلام في كل مكان وزمان 
اللهم فك اسر المأسوريين 
اللهم ارنا عجائب قدرتك على ابناء القدرة والخنازير 


والله اني لاكتب هذا الرد والدمع قد ملا عيناي


----------



## adnanmartini (29 أبريل 2008)

اللهم انا نجعلك في نحورهم ونعوذ بك من شرورهم


----------



## أبو نهاد (29 أبريل 2008)

صديقي مشرف م.مصري انا بحييك على مبادرة طيبة ....وانا سعيد لوجود اناس مثلك يهتمون بمصير الشعب فلسطيني ....وما يجري بنا من تنكيل على ارضنا الحبيبة ..........


----------



## meid79 (3 أغسطس 2008)

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## ااسلام ااسلام (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم ايدهم بنصر من عندك
وثبتهم يا اكرم الاكرمين


----------



## خالد الطيار (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين و اعلن كلمتي الحق و الدين


----------

